# Do you??



## Deuce (Oct 18, 2007)

Help! I don't really know how much to go into this, but... I want to harvest a couple of particular critters with a rifle. In order to do this I need a furbearers ed. class and a license. The problem that I am having is the availability of the class. IT's not being so easy to find the class... and do I need to take it every year? I really know nothing about trapping.. but the more I dig into this the more I'm interested. It's kind of cool stuff. Anyway, does anyone here teach a Furry Ed. class?  I feel like I'm in fifth grade again :shock: 

A little direction or help would be nice. Thanks, harley


----------



## Desperado (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, the good news is you only have to take the course once, just like the regular hunter education class. You're right, there aren't a lot of class options right now. The DWR site has only two listings; one with undetermined dates in Cedar City, and the other on the 14 & 15 of December in American Fork. Hopefully somebody here might know of some other class listings.


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

If You were born before Dec. 31, 1984, then the class is not required. The class would, however, be great to get you started even if You are not required to take it.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 18, 2007)

I DON'T have to take the class!! That's good news... thanks burge! That helps a ton, but I DO think it might still be a good idea if I get into trapping... unless someone wants to take on an apprentice :wink: :wink: 
Or maybe just give me a rundown so that I'm not another idiot spreading traps around the hills. _(O)_ 

Thanks so far for the help!


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

What kind of "particular critters"? You may have to have a furbearer license. If you are thinking about bobcat, you are to late to get tags.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 18, 2007)

This year, all I really want is a beaver. I think it might be a little bit challenging to get one with a rifle... a combination of nocturnal animal and ice up might make it a little tough. I just think it would be cool to do a beaver euro and hang the pelt on my wall at work. It may sound a little weird, but that's my scheme.... find a giant beaver, take him with a rifle, euro the skull and hang the pelt.

The other option that I am considering is having Tex taxidermy it with it back on it's haunches cleaning itself!  Now THAT would make a cool lamp!!! -()/- -~|- -()/-


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

You do need a license for beaver. If you shoot them and dont retrieve them, you are guilty of wasting game. I dont agree with shooting a rifle into the water in the first place.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 18, 2007)

reb8600 said:


> You do need a license for beaver. If you shoot them and dont retrieve them, you are guilty of wasting game. I dont agree with shooting a rifle into the water in the first place.


I understand why you are saying what you are saying, *but* I assure you that I AM NOT going to shoot _ANY_ animal and not retrieve it. I am a hunter and NOT a killer. I'm not foolish enough to shoot a gun into or at a body of water, nor am I a poacher. I'm not going to even set foot in the mountains with the intent to harvest an animal without a license, tags, stamps, permission, or common sense.

With that said, I might try to shoot a beaver from 150 yds with my bow.... or maybe borrow a gun from somebody and shoot it for the first time ever on my hunt, at my quarry. Maybe I'll go for that elusive 775 yd shot with my 30-06.... or shoot it without giving it the chance to fly away. No wait.... I'll find one that's nursing its young and go for that one.... and as I wait for the perfect shot I'll throw all of my garbage and cans in the bushes and on the ground. Then, on the way out I'll let my dog crap in the middle of the well-used trail.

I really don't mean to take offense, but if you read my first post you'll see that I knew I needed a license. I have fully read the proclamation SEVERAL times. Maybe I don't understand the mindset and nuances of trappers, but with 38 threads in the "other animals" section and not even half of those on trapping; it's tough to learn from you.

Maybe I'm just in a bad mood and got carried away unjustly, I don't know?


----------

